# Senko orings



## Zum (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never tried this.
Whats the hook set percentage,compared to just putting it through the senko?
Personnal experience. Do you see any difference...other then saving the senko.
I was thinking maybe you could use a smaller(thinner)hook,seeing as the senko won't be in the way of the hook set.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2008)

I always thought they were to save the worm more then to help with the hook up ratio - Never had a problem with hook ups on a wacky rig.

Heck, I managed to get a fat bluegill right in the lips tonight off a 5" wacky rigged Senko - the hook point is exposed so it snags everything


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 23, 2008)

it dont affect the hook up ratio, but it will increase the amount of fish per bait when a fish bites it riged with a oring the bait will slide up the line and wont be slung off


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2008)

Plus I feel you get more action from the bait when its put through the o-ring. If I remember I will throw some orings in the box before I send it to you. 

You can get way more fish per bait with the o-ring.


----------



## Zum (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Jim that would be much appreciated.
I normally have know problem hooking fish wacky style either...just the other day with small(narrower)hooks,I could feel them watch my line go sometimes and still couldn't get the hook into them.I thought maybe the hook was to narrow not allowing it to rotate and go in.Maybe I just had to get used to the new hooks or was having a off day.
Would be nice to catch multiple fish off one senko...them things can get pricey at times.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 23, 2008)

Zum said:


> Would be nice to catch multiple fish off one senko...them things can get pricey at times.



Order some senkos from Bass Addict 9JD Baits) and ask him to make them extra tough for wacking rigging. i pour my own baits and I pour wacky rigging senkos - I use tougher plastic that does not tear as easy - only for the wacky rigged. 

For T-rigging I like my senkos super soft


----------



## Zum (Sep 23, 2008)

I plan on emailing(pm)JD baits,really like the color of the last pour.
I think my son is getting some so I can check it out in person.


----------

